# Canon TLb



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

Need some advice on dismantling my TLb, I have to remove the topmost cover. For those who remember this thread I stated that the frame counter did not work. I was able to get that functioning again, however the cause of the failure was the plastic cover over the frame counter was poped loos and got lodged in the counter wheel. This needs to be removed otherwise the fix will only be temporary and the counter will just jam up again. 

I need to know how to remove the two cranks and the shutter speed dial so I can remove the cover completely.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you post a picture of the top of the camera?


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> Could you post a picture of the top of the camera?



I'll have to take some. This was the first camera I did not do that from the start....talk about irony. Yeah I'll have them as soon as possible as I don't have the camera here.


----------



## compur (Jul 7, 2008)

If you've never done this before I don't recommend it. You 
should have a repair manual, special tools and preferably
some instruction before attempting to pull a top cover. 

Removing the rewind knob is easy but the rest isn't.  You'll
need a special tool to remove the pin-faced screws on the
shutter speed dial and advance lever.  You'll also need to
remove the parts underneath those before the cover can come
off.  There is more there than meets the eye.

Dangers include: reverse-threaded parts that are removed by
turning the opposite way than expected, tiny springs that fly 
away when a part is loosened, tiny ball bearings that fall out 
when a part is removed, alignments that are disturbed with 
no way to tell how they were positioned before and other
surprises.  You may also have to de-solder wires from the
battery compartment and/or flash shoe on some models.

Pulling a bottom cover is usually simple and safe but not
the top. It may look pretty simple but, trust me, it isn't.


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

I've dismantled photographic equipment before, this will not be the first, nor the last so. The actual repair should not be hard onse I have that off, and It's not my primary camera so I am willing to take the risk.


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2008)

OK.  Go for it.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> Could you post a picture of the top of the camera?



There is not much to see on the top of this camera but...







ASA/sh speed dial and advance lever





and the rewind nob





I've alredt figured out the advance lever and the shutterspeed dial appears to be the same so....It won't be long now.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know how much advice I can offer here, alot more complicated than the rangefinders I take apart. I searched high and low last night and couldnt find much info. Maybe you could document the process so there is some info net.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> I don't know how much advice I can offer here, alot more complicated than the rangefinders I take apart. I searched high and low last night and couldnt find much info. Maybe you could document the process so there is some info net.



That does sound like an idea, I would feel better if it where complete but I think I could do that.


----------

